# A tree that I'd love to cut



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 7, 2014)

I work at a large University here in central Ky... with a lot of BIG, OLD trees. Walking in to my office every morning, I get to drool at this tree. Any thoughts on what it is? Grows a lot like the hedge trees down on the farm. No idea about leaves or anything, since I only started working there last month. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/Misc/A006F522-EC6A-4D42-B02A-09F313947B1E_zpsz14pory1.jpg

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/Misc/7A88EF72-1EF7-428D-B615-9F81E78117D1_zpsvwyeysqj.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2014)

Normally with a pic like that (no detail no closeups) I wouldn't even guess but I agree it is Bois d' Arc.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 7, 2014)

I'll have to try and get down closer once it dries up a bit... after 7" of snow melted, the ground is soppy as can be. I can't even begin to imagine how awesome the wood would look inside that thing.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I can't even begin to imagine how awesome the wood would look inside that thing.



What it will look like is miniature grand canyons all throughout. Serirously, there'll be lots of cracks and fissures and maybe even heart rot to some degree with the fissures stemming off of that. There will be some nice wood in between but it's a lot of work to get it and process it. Once in a blue moon I fall a bois d 'arc that big with a lot of solid wood, but grwoing out in the open especially you could except a LOT of waste. They really are a ton of work to fell, buck, move, mill, process etc. which is why I rarely drop one anymore unless I need some myself.


----------

